# IOWA



## Summerrose4202 (10 mo ago)

I have some babies left from my accidental litter message me for details they are 4 weeks on Thursday. We are asking a rehoming fee of $25 just to make sure it’s a good loving home and someone who will care for them. Also I live in Iowa but do travel to MN and WI often.


----------



## Summerrose4202 (10 mo ago)

I’m in iowa located near Cedar Rapids


----------



## Summerrose4202 (10 mo ago)

I do travel and am willing to meet depending on location


----------



## BundleORats (12 mo ago)

I wish I was closer, but allas, I am not. Good luck adopting out those rattos!


----------



## Summerrose4202 (10 mo ago)

BundleORats said:


> I wish I was closer, but allas, I am not. Good luck adopting out those rattos!


Where are you located we travel quite frequently


----------



## BundleORats (12 mo ago)

Summerrose4202 said:


> Where are you located we travel quite frequently


Im also not able to get rats at this time, apologies for the confusion.


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

I would love some but I’m all the way in CA 😭


----------

